# Delayed Stock Information



## ajcdoyle (Sep 20, 2018)

I am asking the community here if anyone would happen to know of a website that offers detailed (delayed) stock information?

The majority of the information that I am looking for I know is offered on platforms like TD Advanced Trading Platform, however I would prefer to not pay $90+/- per month.

The main item I am searching for is a list view of every trade that is made in a day of a certain stock with time, quantity, value and institution. I know this is offered on TMX, but only the most recent 25trades is listed on the general website, but I require the COMPLETE list for my research. Example below (sort of distorted):

Time Price	Shares	Change	Exch/Mkt	Buyer	Seller
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.00	700	-0.65	TSXV	002	124
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.00	300	-0.65	TSXV	085	124
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.00	1,000	-0.65	TSXV	009	124
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.00	100	-0.65	TSXV	085	124
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.00	300	-0.65	TSXV	039	124
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.01	400	-0.64	TSXV	079	007
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.01	100	-0.64	TSXV	079	007
09/19/2018 3:59 PM EDT 7.05	1,500	-0.60	TSXV	124	080

Any help on this is greatly appreciated.

ajc


----------

